# Wlan für Stand-PC



## Mister master (6. Mai 2007)

Wie nennt man das, was eine Wlan Karte für das Notebook ist am Stand-PC? Wo steckt man es an und wieviel kostet es so circa?

Danke jetzt schon!


----------



## Raubkopierer (6. Mai 2007)

Auf die gefahr hin, dass ich dich nicht richtig verstanden hab aufgrund unklarer Formulierung:
Du willst ne Wlan-Karte für nen Stand-PC?

Ich schreib einfach mal alle Fakten zu Wlan-Karten auf:

Es gibt verschiedene Karten, die je nach Funkstandard 11/54/108/200/300MBit/s schnell sind.
Der Preis steigt hiermit mit der Geschwindigkeit an... von Netgear gibt es etwa relativ günstig 108er Router und Karten. Allgemeiner Standard ist oft 54Mbit/s. Und das reicht einfach für die meisten Internetverbindungen aus... (DSL1000 entspricht 1Mbit/s usw.).

Der Wlan-Standard heißt übrigens offiziell im Fachchinesisch IEEE 802.11<X>
Wobei X die genaue Art (Frequenz und mögliche Übertragungsrate klassifiziert)
In Deutschland ist Wlan per Gesetz beschränkt. 802.11b und g sind zulässig.
Sie arbeiten im gleichen Frequenzbereich und unterscheiden sich nur in der Geschwindigkeit: b kann maximal 11Mbit/s (22Mbit/s bei entsprechenden Geräten) und g kann bis zu 54Mbit/s (108Mbit/s bei entsprechenden Geräten). Einschränkungen treten auch bei der Menge der Funksignale auf, bei der Wlan ohne Probleme funktionert. Maximal 3Kanäle (verschiedene Frequenzen im Frequenzbereich die genormt sind) können ohne Störungen nebeneinander betrieben werden. Auch können Microwellen, die nicht mehr richtig abgedichtet sind praktisch alle Netze im Umkreis abschießen (absichtliche Störung ist übrigens strafbar).
Dann gibt es noch verschiedene Schnittstellen: PCI (Anschluss von etwa Soundkarten, Modems; immer intern im PC; nicht für Notebooks geeignet), USB (Sticks, extern am USB-Port  ; bei Notebooks ohne freien PCMCIA empfehlenswert), PCMCIA (recht bequeme Variante für Notebooks)

Anzumerken wäre evtl. noch, dass die Quallität der Verbindung je nach verwendeter Treiberversion variieren kann und dass unter Linux etwa einige USB-Sticks nur eingeschränkt funktionieren. Für stationäre PCs ist generell PCI zu empfehlen, da USBs nicht grad ultimativ sind.

Achja: noch zum vergleich: die meisten Ethernet-Netzwerke arbeiten mit 100MBit.

Und noch was: Wlan nutzt wie alle Funktechniken Hertzsche Wellen, die von Leitern (Metall) absorbiert werden. Solltest du in einer Wohnung mit Stahlgittern in den Wänden wohnen hast du keinerlei Chance ein Wlan aufzubauen. Und wenn möglich ist es einfach zu bevorzugen ein Kabel zu verlegen. Das kostet im Endeffekt maximal genau so viel.


----------



## Mister master (8. Mai 2007)

Das heißt: eine Wlan Karte für den PC heißt einfach PCI Wirelesslan Karte und wird wie ne Soundkarte angesteckt?


----------



## Anime-Otaku (11. Mai 2007)

PCI Karte oder einen USB Stick, wobei du darauf achten solltest, dass die Karte alle nötigen Verschlüsselungsstandards unterstützt WPA/WPA2. Es gibt Karten die unterstützten nur das leicht knackbare WEP.

Wenn du PCI holst musst du vorher deinen PC aufschrauben, ob du überhaupt noch einen Steckplatz frei hast. (Die Grafikkarte belegt den PCI Steckplatz darunter meistens noch mit.


----------



## Raubkopierer (11. Mai 2007)

Anzumerken sei hier, dass du vor Gericht bist weil jemand dein Wlan gahackt hat und du WEP hattest laut Gesetz selbst schuld bist, weil WEP nicht mehr als wirkungsvoller Schutz gilt... sicher ist WPA und noch besser WPA2.


----------



## Radhad (12. Mai 2007)

Minimal sollten alle Geräte 54 MBit/s unterstützen, damit die Datenübertragung auch schnell genug ist. Wenn 2 PC's / Notebooks allerdings große Daten austauschen, geht die Bandbreite tierisch in die Knie...


----------



## Raubkopierer (12. Mai 2007)

Was abhängig von der Verbindungsquallität ist... naja... Über Wlan Daten verschicken suckt... kauf dir lieber nen Kabel und verleg das wenn der PC schon nicht bewegt wird... 1Meter Cat7 kostet 66Cent... Cat6 und 5 liegen entsprechend niedriger... Für Übertragungsraten von 1Gigabit wird Cat6 empfohlen wobei das über kurze Distanzen (ca. 100Meter) auch mit Cat5 geht.


----------

